# What age does a hob ferrets testicles decend?



## teasel (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi All,

I took my young hob to the vets yesterday to ask about castration. Ive had him a fortnight and was told he was 9 to 10 weeks but hes massive for his age if thats the case and a real biter.

The vet felt his bits and said they were down enough for a successfull castration. At what age would they start to decend?

My gut feeling is that this boy is more like 16 weeks or older in all honesty! Im hoping that the op curbs his biting some what along with removing his smell to a degree.

Kaz x


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

I beleve its 9-12 months, or the spring following birth. not 100 % though...


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

are you absolutely sure hes 10/12 weeks (if i worked that out right)? iv never known a hobs testicles decend that early and if its the case that you can feel lumps he may have another issue.

generally they dont decend until the first spring after birth.

do you have a pic of him?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

My oldest kits are descended and I 'know' he's only 15 weeks.

I'll check the younger boys but I'm sure the 11 weeks olds are 'apparent' if not totally descended.

OP,

If you have pics of him we might be able to tell his approx age.
Really you can tell their age a bit better with how they behave upto a point.


----------



## teasel (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Guys...

Well hes now minus his bits! I hope this will curb his biting but only time will tell. how do you put photo's on here? photo bucket?

I really cant tell his age peeps. He is extremely playfull, very kitten like but ive never had ferrets before so i dont know how playfull an adult would be against a kit tbh. Hes large and heavy but ive seen bigger adult hobs.

His feet are an oddity... his front feet are gigantic, like shovels. Theres something about him that tells me hes still growing...hard to explain but he is so mean tempered.

I took him in today, he made no attempt to bite either vet or any of the 4 vet nurses but that said he had had a GA. I brought him home and the first thing he did was attach himself to my wrist. 

I checked with keith again as to what the vet said prior to the op. His balls were there but REALLY tiny! I remember Carolyn having a feel and she said they were coming down and she could feel them ok. Id say the size of them would be smaller than a little finger nail each.

I watch the 2 ferrets and both behave very differently. Keata gave me hell for 3 weeks but now loves anyone that will give her 2 mins of their time, she eats her food nicely to. Timber was sposed to be 9 to 10 weeks when i collected him 2 weeks back but he was fairly large. When he eats he shakes his food...he will even try and " kill" mince....stunning to look at but quite menacing really.

When all said and done keata loves him so i guess thats what really matters but it saddens me that he doesnt seem to want to be my friend to. I dont really want to have to spend the next 8 years handling him with gloves but currently hes that bad i have no real choice...a really odd boy.

I could use some hands on help with this lad from an expereinced ferret keeper/breeder. Do any of you know anyone local to basingstoke that i could visit and take Timber to?

Kaz x


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

My son used to be called the 'ferret whisperer' by people who are on here when he was a kid.

He used to tame all the difficult ferrets for people.
We are way up North though or I'd ask him to have a go with Timber for you even though he's now 22 years old!


----------



## teasel (Nov 1, 2009)

Damn... MOVE pml :lol2: hes just what i need!! Hopefully the castration will help!

Kaz x


----------

